# How do you carry your tape measur?



## Ninety (Jan 7, 2011)

Now in for 14 years, I'm tired of my right pocket seam fraying. The pocket method also led to several tape drops every week, sometimes from on a ladder.

Lately I've been using the leather belt holster but find it cumbersome to have on my regular belt while already carrying my flashlight and cell phone.Add the Carhart apron and then tool pouch and it's hard to function.

It seems like the magnet set-up might be nice but seems gimmicky as well as inconvenient to change tapes, I would have to transfer the magnet clip holding screw. 

Putting the holster on the tool belt leaves me without it when the tools aren't on. I'm considering wearing a tool belt with just the tape holster but that is getting just ridiculous.

What do you guys and gals do? What do you think anyway? (insults welcome:laughing

Darn, title typo!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

8 metre fatmax in the top pocket, 1 metre ruler in the lower.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Ninety said:


> Now in for 14 years, I'm tired of my right pocket seam fraying. The pocket method also led to several tape drops every week, sometimes from on a ladder.
> 
> Lately I've been using the leather belt holster but find it cumbersome to have on my regular belt while already carrying my flashlight and cell phone.Add the Carhart apron and then tool pouch and it's hard to function.
> 
> ...


I have it on my tool belt and usually don't need it without my belt on anyways.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I think one can buy a button to replaces the clip on the tape measure.

The clip goes on a belt.


Where's the six in one, Harry ?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

You can buy a magnetic belt clip, Im on phone but Lee Valley or somewhere like that sells them.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Clipped on my belt - all day


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Ninety said:


> What do you guys and gals do? What do you think anyway? (insults welcome:laughing
> 
> Darn, title typo!


 
make the apprentice measure everything! ~CS~


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> make the apprentice measure everything! ~CS~


But then the measurements would be all screwed up. Come on cs you know better


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

I made a bunch of belt clips that hold a tape. Its easy and free, and works really good.
Get some of that super stiff ceiling grid wire about a foot long, a plumber torch, a pair of kleinsmens and some needle nose. Use the torch to heat the wire, Bend an eye on one end, like a simple fishtape eye. Grip the end of the wire with your needle nose and bend the heated wire around them with your kleinmens. this will be the part that clips around your belt. move up on the wire about equal to the width of your belt, and bend it in a tight U shape back towards the eye. This part will hook over the top of your belt, towards the outside. Now you have an eye that touches the long part of your wire coming back down after the U. Take use the same distance and bend a 90. This will be the part to clip the tape to. Move over a few inches, so that the clip on your tape will fit, then bend a 90 back up. go up and bend another U shape, and bend an eye on the end. Clip it on your belt in the morning and it will save your pockets.
Basically it is this guy http://cdn.hartvilletool.com/images/uploads/515_3087_popup.jpg made out of steel wire. Sorry I dont have a pic, but I cant find my cable. If you cant figure out a way, buy one off amazon. Mine looks like a cross between this http://www.google.com/imgres?q=wire...&tbnw=134&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:80,s:200,i:244 And this http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSR9vzD9rl9f5qLmIaCVrZmzgWzvvXeR4AOgfOAXJQup7snPL8z


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

CADPoint said:


> I think one can buy a button to replaces the clip on the tape measure.
> 
> The clip goes on a belt.
> 
> ...


I have one right where that long Phillips was.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

my tool belt has a clip for the tape to go on


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

halfamp said:


> my tool belt has a clip for the tape to go on


I have that on my regular pants belt while at work. It also holds my 12V Max Dewalt Impact perfectly


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Mine is on the tool belt similar to Harry's setup. If I need it without the belt, it's clipped to my pants pocket like the op's. Maybe try to clip it on the coin pocket so the regular pocket don't get worn out. Or you can just put the wood folding ruler in the back pocket.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Ninety said:


> Now in for 14 years, I'm tired of my right pocket seam fraying. The pocket method also led to several tape drops every week, sometimes from on a ladder.
> 
> Lately I've been using the leather belt holster but find it cumbersome to have on my regular belt while already carrying my flashlight and cell phone.Add the Carhart apron and then tool pouch and it's hard to function.
> 
> ...


This is how I took care of the frayed pockets,
First I wore a size 32 the pockets frayed
I switched to a size 33, same thing
then on to a size 34, more frayed pockets
then a 36, it seems to be ok for now but I am noticing a little fraying 
I might change to a size 38 waist and see how that goes for a while.


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Try the left pocket.


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

chewy said:


> 8 metre fatmax in the top pocket, 1 metre ruler in the lower.


Chewy, are those Diamond Back tool bags? If not what brand? Sorry guys, not meaning to hijack the thread.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

J. Temple said:


> Chewy, are those Diamond Back tool bags? If not what brand? Sorry guys, not meaning to hijack the thread.


Yeah theyre Diamondbacks mate.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

J. Temple said:


> Chewy, are those Diamond Back tool bags? If not what brand? Sorry guys, not meaning to hijack the thread.


That's no problem Chewy is going to send you a free set up just for asking..:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

chewy said:


> Yeah theyre Diamondbacks mate.


I have the same bags, mine are about 15 years old and a little worn out. I need to get a new set, but a new set (fully loaded) can run $400, last I looked. They are the best!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

J. Temple said:


> I have the same bags, mine are about 15 years old and a little worn out. I need to get a new set, but a new set (fully loaded) can run $400, last I looked. They are the best!


Yup top dollar but they're made In The USA..:thumbup:..http://toolbelts.com/borealis.php


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

J. Temple said:


> I have the same bags, mine are about 15 years old and a little worn out. I need to get a new set, but a new set (fully loaded) can run $400, last I looked. They are the best!


Yeah mine cost me a little over a weeks wages with the suspenders and pads added to them, I worked 6 saturdays in a row to pay for them, couldnt go back to anything else.


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

chewy said:


> Yeah mine cost me a little over a weeks wages with the suspenders and pads added to them, I worked 6 saturdays in a row to pay for them, couldnt go back to anything else.


I got mine year one or two of being in business. It hurt to buy them then, but I could never use another brand now. Beside how many people get 15 plus years out of a set of tool bags?! They are the best and worth every penny.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

halfamp said:


> my tool belt has a clip for the tape to go on


I've been using this one by Klien for years.
Seems to work the best for me.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> I have it on my tool belt and usually don't need it without my belt on anyways.


Harry,
Is this your everyday gear or do you have a satellite tool pouch?


----------



## IBEW 164 (Nov 26, 2012)

Klein Electricians apron. Its basically the carhartt one setup just a touch different (more efficient). The material is better. AND it has a tape clip built into into. Best pouch by far that I ever used. And its cheap.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Q: How do you carry your tape measure?

A: Nothing fancy:










Clip it on my tool belt when I get it out once in a blue moon.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

IBEW 164 said:


> Klein Electricians apron. Its basically the carhartt one setup just a touch different (more efficient). The material is better. AND it has a tape clip built into into. Best pouch by far that I ever used. And its cheap.


I got one but the pockets are very tight? Does it break in over time? I used it once and it was terrible, back to the carhartt for me


----------



## IBEW 164 (Nov 26, 2012)

local134gt said:


> I got one but the pockets are very tight? Does it break in over time? I used it once and it was terrible, back to the carhartt for me


Yes it does, and yes they should have left it a little more loose. It fitting the way it does keeps things where you put them at least. I hate nothing more then reaching for my driver and it has been lost to the pouch weasel.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Cableas sells work pants with a leather reinforcement sewn over the right hand side pocket. Really good pants for the price, I pick up a few pairs every time I'm south of the border. The knees wear out before the pocket frays, and I always have a tape hanging off my pocket...


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

Bend up something like this outta ceiling grid wire


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

Klein belt clip. Wear it every day, except when I'm wearing a reel for tie wire.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

They made me trade in my tape measure. It was brand new, too.


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

Big John said:


> They made me trade in my tape measure. It was brand new, too.


There's a pill for that. Ask your doctor. It's covered under most drug plans.


----------



## Genesis98 (Jan 11, 2011)

Instead of tape measure lets pronounce it correctly,
Measuring Tape, 

We don't call it:
Tape Duct,
Tape Scotch,
Tape packing .... 

Where the hell did tape measure come from? Lets call it what it really is a "Measuring Tape"


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Genesis98 said:


> Instead of tape measure lets pronounce it correctly,
> Measuring Tape,
> 
> We don't call it:
> ...


nah :no::whistling2:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Genesis98 said:


> Instead of tape measure lets pronounce it correctly,
> Measuring Tape,
> 
> We don't call it:
> ...


Um no how bout not.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Mine is either on the clip on my tool bag, clipped on my belt to the right of my back pocket, clipped near the buckle of my tool belt or if I'm wearing a jacket I clip it to this tape measure loop my pants have below each side pocket.



ponyboy said:


> Um no how bout not.


How about **** no. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jrannis said:


> Harry,
> Is this your everyday gear or do you have a satellite tool pouch?


That's it ,It's got all I need and I just strap it on when I go do the work..:thumbsup:


----------



## Paul353 (Nov 18, 2012)

Genesis98 said:


> Instead of tape measure lets pronounce it correctly,
> Measuring Tape,
> 
> We don't call it:
> ...


This tape measures 128 meters:


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Genesis98 said:


> Instead of tape measure lets pronounce it correctly


 
There,their,theyre, lets not get all grammarical.


----------



## Genesis98 (Jan 11, 2011)

Paul353 said:


> This tape measures 128 meters:


May I add, Cassette Tape


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

Tape worm
Tape gun
Tape deck
Tape measure


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

Awg-Dawg said:


> There,their,theyre, lets not get all grammarical.


I proposed in the next dictionary cycle that they eliminate all 3 and just use "Thaire" 

On a serious note. I worked with an old timer that carried a wooden fold up in his back pocket. It was hilarious watching him unfold it to measure emt when running conduit with him. 

He did have a roll up metal tape measure and one time I let it slam shut. Well he came unglued and said I was "going to break the mechanics of the gd thing" and was never allowed to use it again!!  Cheryl Anderson was his name, that guy didn't play around.


----------

